# Jampit on the Vesuvius



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I only have a Mignon to use with my Vesuvius. It is coping surprisingly well actually. This was 18 gms in and about 31 out over 37 seconds. I can improve on that as time goes on but point is, it looked ok and tasted absolutely fine......so, things can only get better when my new grinder arrives.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Are you using a stock profile , which one ?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

For Jampit I recommend my Profile 3.

Its my 'go to' profile for darker roasts.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I used daves standard number 2. Until my grinder turns up no point in experimenting. If it is this good with a Mignon.....


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

New grinder? What happened to the k10pb? What are u getting?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

David changes his grinder(s) as often as his beans


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> David changes his grinder(s) as often as his beans


....errrr Grinders, Machines, yes but I think he likes his Jampit for his Bean:angel:


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I like a tuned version of Ron's profile 2 as well. I've just increased the preinfusion pressure to 2.6 bar. I tend to use an 18g VST basket with about 18.6gs. This profile and dose gets beads of coffee just showing under the basket as the next phase of pressure winds on.

PS for your milk drinks, I find the four he tip is much easier to control than the two or three.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have not explored properly yet. Did not know there was a choice of tips! I find the profiling thing mind boggling. I would not know what to increase the bar pressure! I can only imagine, if you sat and pulled many many shots one after the other and logged them all then it will eventually make sense! I am finding though, it is making quite ordinary beans taste a whole load better. Over the coming weeks I am going to play more.

I have bought another Mythos. For me, the only way is on demand and I did not want another conical, so that limited the choice a little


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mr Kidd , did I hear you right , you said that Jampit was " ordinary "


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bad grammar......I said it made ordinary coffee better, but of course, JAmpit is not ordinary so does not apply to that statement. Just had some of the stuff BB sent out. Cannot wait for my new grinder but even using the Minger it tasted and poured fine


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> I have not explored properly yet. Did not know there was a choice of tips!


Alternative tips are not offered with the Vesuvius at the moment.

I purchased a set of 3 Duetto tips from BB. These fit the steam wand perfectly. The three hole amongst them works very well for small quantities of milk.

Take my word as a non electronics engineer, PP is not mind boggling. It requires patience, method & a non stop supply of beans. So many beans because you will drink more coffee for sure. Ask the other owners & they will tell you the same thing.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ron, in a sealed bag in the wooden box, are two additional steam tips. I have not opened it but it looks like a 4 and 2 hole, along with various seals and stuff. I am going to print your profile range off now and next shot I pull will use your suggested profile!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I would suggest those were purchased by the previous owner.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

This is the bag they came in. It looks sealed to me, but I do not know if Paul bought them from somewhere or not

  

No mention of them on the label. Perhaps Paul can comment?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

This is the bag they came in. It looks sealed to me, but I do not know if Paul bought them from somewhere or not

  

No mention of them on the label. Perhaps Paul can comment?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Am I missing something wheres the Nino gone ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> Am I missing something wheres the Nino gone ?


Keep up man, its Friday now....


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Nino is not a grinder I could ever fall in love with. Enormous, stunning looking but it ends there for me! I used it a few times, then put it back in the box and sold it on. I have had big retention before with a K10 Fresh. Whilst I have the K10 Barista model having used a Mythos a bit recently, it shows me just how easy life is with a flat on demand compared to a doser. So, that is moving on as well, even though it produces a wonderful shot and I have bought a new Mythos


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I feel like I'm in grindhog day..

Wake up and dfk has another mythos


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

David, for a bit of amusement, set down in chronological order your grinder journey from when you bought your first Mythos.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> David, for a bit of amusement, set down in chronological order your grinder journey from when you bought your first Mythos.


From the first hg1 would be better


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> From the first hg1 would be better


Nah, sure David had the Mythos before the first HG One - see, we've started


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

All this grinder buying is keeping the economy going. no wonder we owe so much to the EU. Though this does remind me to get some Jampit, a nice bean i have not had for months. Any one recommend the CC mahogany one?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Xmas 2012......Expobar LEva Dual Boiler with Mignon

Londinium One, Mignon

HG One, sold

Mythos (8 months), then sold that for

K10 fresh with a second Mythos bought at same time

Sold Mythos and replaced with a K8 fresh so at this point I have a K8 and K10

Sold K10 and bought a second new HG One (for a week)

Sold HG One and K8 fresh

Versalab

Sold Versalab and replaced with

K10 Pro BArista, bought another Mythos accidentally

Sold the Mythos in the Vesuvius deal

AM selling the K10 Barista as we speak

Have bought another new Mythos.

I have also had a few other things which I forgot. I was using an RR45 for a week. I had an RR55 somewhere in there as well. I have had a couple of VArios and about 5 or 6 Mignons.

I apologise to all those I have left out! Those listed are machines I have bought for personal use, and excludes the odd two three that I may have bought and sold.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

glevum said:


> All this grinder buying is keeping the economy going. no wonder we owe so much to the EU. Though this does remind me to get some Jampit, a nice bean i have not had for months. Any one recommend the CC mahogany one?


I have had all the CC Jampit variants. Love the one done with MM but at the end of the day, I have gone back to the SO version.....unbeatable!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> Xmas 2012......Expobar LEva Dual Boiler with Mignon
> 
> Londinium One, Mignon
> 
> ...


Are you sure you are not related to a certain lever legend from down south ?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

I loved the line stating "accidently bought a mythos", made me chuckle.

As the EU now including Prostitution and Drug dealing in the figures for the economy , does the above fall under both ?









John


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

How could the brightest jewel in the crown be forgotten...the sage smart grinder!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

c_squared said:


> How could the brightest jewel in the crown be forgotten...the sage smart grinder!


Thanks, I had hoped to get away with that one.......LOL


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Someone once commented to me that he thought David is on a 'one man' mission to keep the coffee equipment industry afloat


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have you missed out the Zenith grinder??


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Next 18 months

New compak eod

Variant of dsc grinder

Mythos

Insert grinder

Hg1 2015

Mythos 1

Insert grinder

Ek43 ( bought for a saveloy and barncake )

Weird chinese grinder no ones ever heard off

Another mythos

Plus 6 mignions


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nah, think David is going to create a hybrid with all the best bits fused into one single uber grinder.....then go back to his beloved Mythos.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Ha this is great... Might be a shorter list but i am interested in David's coffee machine journey from

Day 1.... Any chance of a summary DFK?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> Are you sure you are not related to a certain lever legend from down south ?


If CC is the level legend, does that make DFK the pump.....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Weird chinese grinder no ones ever heard off


http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/64mm-electronic-doserless-grinder-new-t32407.html


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Xmas 2012......Expobar LEva Dual Boiler with Mignon
> 
> Londinium One, Mignon
> 
> ...


You forgot a couple of k30s


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I will add 2 k30 and the Zenith. Look what you have started Patrick!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't think we're done yet


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Even as it stands, it's a hell of a list and not a Mazzer in sight.


----------



## slas111 (Mar 25, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> This is the bag they came in. It looks sealed to me, but I do not know if Paul bought them from somewhere or not
> 
> 
> 
> No mention of them on the label. Perhaps Paul can comment?


Dave the tips came with the vesuvius


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks Paul....Ron, you had better ask where yours are!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Why didn't you want another conical David ? What are you asking for your k10?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Cam, there is nothing wrong with the K10 Pro Barista. It is a lovely grinder to use and delivers excellent shots. I lent it to Dave to do a coffee festival, and whilst it was away, ended up buying back a Mythos i had sold. Having a decent on demand again, made me realise a couple of things. Firstly, a decent on demand makes life so easy to live with. Just fill with beans, set your buttons and away you go. Secondly, as most of the drinks I make for me are milk based, then I am kidding myself by splitting hairs about the depth of taste etc. I enjoy espresso, but drink mainly short milk based for pleasure. Therefore, when the chance to buy another Mythos presented itself (well, I actually had to do a bit of spadework to get it) I just jumped at it.

The conical on demands are retention monsters. The K10 Pro Barista not so, but, in oder to achieve very low retention it involves faff, and I am so grumpy and short tempered that I hate faff. I might be accepting a slightly less than perfect espresso shot by pong flat burr on demand, but it wins hands down in other departments.

The K10 is under offer and I am waiting for the new potential owner to take it on trial, just to make sure it is what he/she wants. If it does not work out, then it will be put up for grabs


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nod said:


> Ha this is great... Might be a shorter list but i am interested in David's coffee machine journey from
> 
> Day 1.... Any chance of a summary DFK?


I have had to think long and hard on this one, but here goes:

Gaggia Classic

Fracino Heavenly

Fracino Heavenly

Expobar Leva

Londinium 1

Bezzera Strega

Londinium 1

Londinium 1

Veloce

GS3

Vesuvius

Also:

4 Arrarex Caravels

Several more Classics

Several Gaggia LA Pav small levers

Elektra (cannot remember the name)

Couple of Silvias

Those are machines that I have bought to use. Probably a few more bought but not to keep. I do not think anyone will be able to add to this list, but I thought that about the grinders! I bowed a Quickmill Silvano but that does not count!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

And a partridge in a pear tree...and it's not even Christmas


----------



## dougie todd (Feb 4, 2014)

Please can you explain why you have had so many grinders? I am genuinely interested









My mates are the same with bikes and bike parts. I bought my 2nd bike since like 2006 only just changed that last month for another which will do me for many many years (well it better, considering it cost me several thousand) but in the last few years my 2 mates have bought and sold many, many bikes and bike bits, thousands of pounds worth. They couldn't seem to settle with anything in particular and having to much money spare they just kept changing and spending. Sometimes I think they would have been happier for longer if the money wasn't burning a hole in their pockets and markting / opinions making them think there was always something much better just over the horizon. I'm not suggesting settling for something that's not up to scratch but rather that what they had was probably more than adequate and the subtle differences are sometimes not worth the time and money but there is this constant need to keep spending money on different things rather than appreciating and getting the most out of something without getting caught up in the hype of something new on the market or that someone else has said is in their opinion slightly better.

I'm not trying to criticise you, or compare you to the above, it just reminded me of how much gear I've seen them go through. I am just wondering why you would buy multiple of the same grinders and so many new and second hand ones in what doesn't seem to be much of a time frame, surely you must have found a favourite by now!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Easy to explain. I started out modestly, then when I bought an L1, I began to consider the other side, which was the importance of the grinder. I bought an HG One but did not enjoy it at all. I then bought a Mythos which I liked and kept for 8 months. After that, the bigger grinders became experimental. it is great noticing the completely different profiles the different grinders have. When you buy and sell you make on some and lose on others. I kept on being able to find grinders at the right price.....the smaller ones were either top gaps or just cheap! It is possible to have a grinder which suits machine a better than machine b.

Some of it is stupidity, a lot of it is if I can, I will...!


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

So interested what you find to be best in cup dfk? (Of the flats) The mythos or the vl


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Orangertange said:


> So interested what you find to be best in cup dfk? (Of the flats) The mythos or the vl


Thats what I am going to explore over the coming weeks. I have a Mythos coming tomorrow and will try and hunt a conical, then I can compare them directly. A lot will be bean dependant, but darker beans will shine with the conicals and less dar probably win on the flat burr


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

\ said:


> I have had to think long and hard on this one' date=' but here goes: Gaggia Classic Fracino Heavenly Fracino Heavenly Expobar Leva Londinium 1 Bezzera Strega Londinium 1 Londinium 1 Veloce GS3 Vesuvius Also: 4 Arrarex Caravels Several more Classics Several Gaggia LA Pav small levers Elektra (cannot remember the name) Couple of Silvias Those are machines that I have bought to use. Probably a few more bought but not to keep. I do not think anyone will be able to add to this list, but I thought that about the grinders! I bowed a Quickmill Silvano but that does not count![/quote']
> 
> Wow!! Thanks Dave... An inspiration for us all. You have also shown with knowledge and patience (and cheeky offers) there are bargains to be had. Cheers


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Orangertange said:


> So interested what you find to be best in cup dfk? (Of the flats) The mythos or the vl


Dave's VL wasn't even seasoned so being objective about that is quite hard. Of the flat burr grinders that I have had, the mythos tops the list with great in the portafilter delivery and lack of faff, the VL is fab, I just hate the company! The big mazzers are great in the cup as is the compak k8, I love the dosers on the anfim super caimano and the grind consistency is very good, I could probably go on for ever so I think I shall stop.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> I have had to think long and hard on this one, but here goes:
> 
> Gaggia Classic
> 
> ...


Gaggia 105

Stove top atomic


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Thats what I am going to explore over the coming weeks. I have a Mythos coming tomorrow and will try and hunt a conical, then I can compare them directly. A lot will be bean dependant, but darker beans will shine with the conicals and less dar probably win on the flat burr


Kinda what I'm doing at the moment

Hope that works out to be true, then I can justify keeping both my grinders


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I'm beginning to think Mythos is the way to go. (If you can find one at an affordable price!) Most of the advantages of a big conical, with low retention.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Rob666 said:


> I'm beginning to think Mythos is the way to go. (If you can find one at an affordable price!) Most of the advantages of a big conical, with low retention.


Except that the big conicals are better in the cup


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

And there lies the dilemma! Perhaps I should stick with the hand grinders? Are you saying a Pharos will produce better results in the cup than a Mythos?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

To be honest you won't see a huge difference from the Pharos.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Hmmm. That is real food for thought. I don't have a problem with the Pharos workflow so maybe I should stick with that until I do.


----------

